# Things you hate about cycling!



## Cathryn (13 Jun 2022)

I was listening to a podcast where the hosts had a good natured moan about their cycling bugbears! Thought it could be a fun thread! So…whilst we all love cycling (which is why we are here) what is your biggest cycling bugbear?

Mine is how long cycling takes! If you run, you can get in a good workout in half an hour! Cycling needs so much more time to have the same effect! Annoys me so much 🤨


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Jun 2022)

Doesn’t give me the same buzz as running either. Roads are also getting increasingly busy. At least running you are facing the traffic and it’s easier to hop off into the verge if necessary.


----------



## vickster (13 Jun 2022)

Cathryn said:


> I was listening to a podcast where the hosts had a good natured moan about their cycling bugbears! Thought it could be a fun thread! So…whilst we all love cycling (which is why we are here) what is your biggest cycling bugbear?
> 
> Mine is how long cycling takes! If you run, you can get in a good workout in half an hour! Cycling needs so much more time to have the same effect! Annoys me so much 🤨



Cycle much harder up hills


----------



## 13 rider (13 Jun 2022)

Anything over 15% going up


----------



## GuyBoden (13 Jun 2022)

Crashing and being injured is the only thing I hate about cycling.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Jun 2022)

Older, skinnier riders that disappear on any upness. Mind you it is funny* when they crash into gates on the downness. 

* Funny after the event once we knew the old bugger and his steed were both okay.


----------



## Venod (13 Jun 2022)

The wind, as I get older the wind is becoming increasingly hard to come to grips with, anything above a 12 mph headwind really annoys me.


----------



## PaulSB (13 Jun 2022)

Nothing!


----------



## netman (13 Jun 2022)

My knees and anything over 5% going up


----------



## simongt (13 Jun 2022)

Cycle or walk - ? 
Bike every time whenever possible - no contest - ! 
My particular bugbear is drivers who don't bother indicating; particularily on roundabouts.


----------



## ColinJ (13 Jun 2022)

Cathryn said:


> Mine is how long cycling takes! If you run, you can get in a good workout in half an hour! Cycling needs so much more time to have the same effect! Annoys me so much 🤨


If you ride slowly on the flat in an easy gear, yes!


vickster said:


> Cycle much harder up hills


If you ride hard up hills when overgeared - definitely!

I have devised a little local loop which I use to cycle to the shops on my singlespeed bike. It incorporates some completely unnecessary lumpiness but it means I can cram a useful amount of exercise into only about 25 minutes of riding. These hills would be nothing much in a low gear but they are hard work in 52/19!









Venod said:


> The wind, as I get older the wind is becoming increasingly hard to come to grips with, anything above 12 mph headwinds really annoys me.


You definitely would not have enjoyed the Garforth ride on Saturday then - we seemed to spend half the ride going into a stiff, blustery wind!


----------



## All uphill (13 Jun 2022)

Not being able to through injury or weather.


----------



## MontyVeda (13 Jun 2022)

the wind... but only when I'm riding into it


----------



## MontyVeda (13 Jun 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> Crashing and being injured is the only thing I hate about cycling.



stop crashing then


----------



## Elswick Cotterpin (13 Jun 2022)

Can't think of anything I hate about it, to be honest...


----------



## 13 rider (13 Jun 2022)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Older, skinnier riders that disappear on any upness. Mind you it is funny* when they crash into gates on the downness.
> 
> * Funny after the event once we knew the old bugger and his steed were both okay.


I don't know who you mean ! . Made me laugh out loud


----------



## GuyBoden (13 Jun 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> stop crashing then



An older, wiser racing champion once told me, anyone who hasn't crashed on their bike are not trying hard enough.


----------



## Bollo (13 Jun 2022)

Saddles. My ars.. bum has sampled many over the years, from a stupid money Brookes (vile) to 3D printed (bearable, gimmick, silly money) and I’ve never found one that I’d call dreamy comfortable. The best I can say is that my barse has only hurt about the same as my legs and lungs with a Specialized Toupe, which is like something cut out of a 4 pint plastic milk bottle.


----------



## ianrauk (13 Jun 2022)

There's not enough time in the day to do all the cycling I want to do.

Not being able to cycle commute to work on any given day for what ever reason.

They are my cycling hates.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (13 Jun 2022)

Unexpected icy conditions when out (OK if anticipated, just use the studded tyres)? 

Err... cars that overtake you at the top of a hill then hold you up on the way down (had one of these yesterday, overtook them back, never saw them again, most satisfying)?

Umm... deciding to press on from potential pub stop then finding the ale at the next pub is substandard?

You can tell I'm struggling here.


----------



## figbat (13 Jun 2022)

Cleaning the bikes in the winter.


----------



## presta (13 Jun 2022)

Compared with fellwalking, my previous pass time, cycling falls short in three areas:

1. Having climbed onto the ridge you have to go down the other side. No fellwalker would do that, once you get on the ridge you follow it, and don't come down until the end of the day.
2. Fast descents mean less recovery time before the next climb.
3. You never really escape the feeling that you're not seeing anything you couldn't have seen by car.


----------



## Oldhippy (13 Jun 2022)

Cars.


----------



## vickster (13 Jun 2022)

presta said:


> Compared with fellwalking, my previous pass time, cycling falls short in three areas:
> 
> 1. Having climbed onto the ridge you have to go down the other side. No fellwalker would do that, once you get on the ridge you follow it, and don't come down until the end of the day.
> 2. Fast descents mean less recovery time before the next climb.
> 3. You never really escape the feeling that you're not seeing anything you couldn't have seen by car.



Go cycling off road instead?


----------



## Brandane (13 Jun 2022)

Just one thing I can think of (apart from the weather ), and that is OTHER PEOPLE!!
Drivers of all types of vehicles, dog walkers, pedestrians, and even sometimes fellow cyclists; could you all please do one and leave the roads/paths/trails for me to have exclusive use of! Thank you....


----------



## Twilkes (13 Jun 2022)

presta said:


> 3. You never really escape the feeling that you're not seeing anything you couldn't have seen by car.



Not that I do it, but mountain bikers would disagree with that, and possibly with the 'having to come straight back down the ridge again' thing.

I find i see slightly more over hedges and fences than when I'm in a car, as I'm that bit higher, but also the pace is perfect - in a car you zoom past everything, walking takes forever to get to a new scene, but cycling you could look around you every minute and get a different view on where you are, and after a few hours you've been through some very different locations but still had time to take them in on the way past.

I hate ice cream shops in Milngavie whose website say they open at 11am but actually they only open at 1pm and you only find out once you've been back to the one across the road again that you thought was the main ice cream shop and found it odd that they only sold vanilla and asked them when the main ice cream shop opened and they said not until 1pm and you didn't cycle all that way again for another vanilla ice cream so you went home without having had an ice cream but when you get home you check the website again and it does actually say they open at 1pm, but I appreciate that may be specific to a very niche group of people.


----------



## Threevok (13 Jun 2022)

There's a lot more I hate about NOT cycling


----------



## MontyVeda (13 Jun 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> An older, wiser racing champion once told me, anyone who hasn't crashed on their bike are* not trying hard enough*.



That'll be me then 

I suppose it's a lot easier not to crash when time is never an issue


----------



## Brava210 (13 Jun 2022)

Sore Arse...


----------



## Pat "5mph" (13 Jun 2022)

Hate is a strong word, let's call them dislikes in my case.
I dislike strong winds when I'm cycling, but then again I don't like them when I'm walking either 
My strongest dislike directly related to cycling is having to periodically check the tyres for debris.
Especially when I have to do it inside due to the weather: the lighting inside my flat is not the best.


----------



## mustang1 (13 Jun 2022)

Just two things:

1. Unable to fine tune the bike (gears and brakes etc) as well as a mechanic even though on the surface it should be easy. 

2. Washing up after a muddy MTB ride.


----------



## Juan Kog (13 Jun 2022)

Other cyclists, some ( OK only a few) are total ****Heads .


----------



## Juan Kog (13 Jun 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> Cars.


Sorry to disagree OH . Cars are not the problem , it’s the Numpty behind the steering wheel .


----------



## roley poley (13 Jun 2022)

patches of smashed glass you cant avoid


----------



## LarryDuff (13 Jun 2022)

Bad road surfaces.


----------



## Alex321 (13 Jun 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> An older, wiser racing champion once told me, anyone who hasn't crashed on their bike are not trying hard enough.



I was told the same thing about skiing, by my instructor.


----------



## tyred (13 Jun 2022)

Impatient self-entitled drivers


----------



## roubaixtuesday (13 Jun 2022)

Pat 5mph said:


> My strongest dislike directly related to cycling is having to periodically check the tyres for debris.



Suggested cure: don't bother. 

I've never once done this, aside from immediately following a puncture. 

No idea how common a preventative maintenance regime it is. I might start a poll.

Edit: poll here https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/do-you-check-your-tyres-for-debris.285929/


----------



## Scotchlovingcylist (13 Jun 2022)

Wind in general, not specific to cycling but can get bloody annoying on a ride.

The impact on my wallet 🙃

Main roads that can't be avoided

How much of a k**b I look in lycra


----------



## Sittingduck (13 Jun 2022)

The ridiculous price rises of averagely specced bikes. Availability of components and bikes/ frames. The fact that my job incorporates roughly zero percent cycling.


----------



## a.twiddler (13 Jun 2022)

People who moan about cycling!


----------



## slowmotion (13 Jun 2022)

...having to carry a heavy D lock....


----------



## StuAff (13 Jun 2022)

The 38 hours a week (plus commuting on bike with an engine, etc) that I have to spend not cycling.
Not riding more often with certain people I haven't seen in ages.
My lack of a larger garage.


----------



## Oldhippy (14 Jun 2022)

Juan Kog said:


> Sorry to disagree OH . Cars are not the problem , it’s the Numpty behind the steering wheel .



The numpty driving yes, but also the huge environmental damage the car causes is a factor in my dislike.


----------



## steveindenmark (14 Jun 2022)

I hate getting 3 punctures in 2 days while on the way to work at 5am.


----------



## rogerzilla (14 Jun 2022)

Being unable to ride on roads I would have used years ago, due to the decreasing tolerance of car drivers and lack of any traffic policing. This means taking hilly back routes.


----------



## youngoldbloke (14 Jun 2022)

Potholes. Lumpy fixed potholes. (Why is it so hard to make them the same level as the road?). Top dressed roads.


----------



## DCBassman (14 Jun 2022)

youngoldbloke said:


> Potholes. Lumpy fixed potholes. (Why is it so hard to make them the same level as the road?). Top dressed roads.


This.


----------



## lazybloke (14 Jun 2022)

presta said:


> 3. You never really escape the feeling that you're not seeing anything you couldn't have seen by car.


I find quite the reverse, views are one of the delights of being on my bike.


----------



## Joffey (14 Jun 2022)

Rapha & cars


----------



## Joffey (14 Jun 2022)

lazybloke said:


> I find quite the reverse, views are one of the delights of being on my bike.



Quite right. When driving you don't get to appreciate the views.


----------



## kingrollo (14 Jun 2022)

Getting up at 8am and still farting about getting ready at 0845 !!!


----------



## TheDoctor (14 Jun 2022)

Hills.
I spent about 45 minutes going up a hill, turned round at the top, and was back down in under ten.
This seems unfair. All hills should be in the correct (ie downwards) orientation.
Someone needs to get Escher on the case!


----------



## alex_cycles (14 Jun 2022)

Rain, headwinds, ice, potholes, the 1% of drivers, bike cleaning after a wet ride, other riders passing too close (doesn't happen much now I'm faster )

But it all pales into insignificance on a warm summer day when you're out doing a multi-hour ride in beautiful countryside.


----------



## lazybloke (14 Jun 2022)

Joffey said:


> Quite right. When driving you don't get to appreciate the views.



Yep, you can't always stop a car to appreciate the view, if you even notice it in the first place from within a low iron box.

Plus bikes can go places that cars can't, nicer places away from tyre/engine noise.

But back to things we hate, I'll go for temperature changes. This time of year you can go out at sunrise needing layers of winter garb, then later have to completely change into a thin summer layer and end up Carrying half a wardrobe.


----------



## Moon bunny (14 Jun 2022)

The obsession with speed. OK if you are genuinely racing, but your average on this morning’s commute was 0.3mph faster than yesterday’s, SBW?


----------



## Alex321 (14 Jun 2022)

Moon bunny said:


> The obsession with speed. OK if you are genuinely racing, but your average on this morning’s commute was 0.3mph faster than yesterday’s, SBW?



Well don't obsess about it then.

I don't understand why it bothers you that some do, so long as they aren't going on about it to the extent of boring you.


----------



## vickster (14 Jun 2022)

Annoying, not hate but having to lug heavy locks even just to pop to the shops or park up for an hour for a coffee, so to stop some thieving scum. I king bike or even a wheel grrr


----------



## Milkfloat (14 Jun 2022)

peanut drivers, Ice, road debris, potholes, HS2 construction and Dennis Wise hills. Mainly it is the peanut drivers trying to kill me, but to be fair even they are pretty rare.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (14 Jun 2022)

Punctures are my pet hate. Thankfully they are not too often.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (14 Jun 2022)

Cycle signage that directs you towards a railway station or town centre. Then just dumps you on an industrial estate and no more signage. Where you are are now expected to guess the last couple of miles to where you were following the signs to.


----------



## youngoldbloke (14 Jun 2022)

'Cyclists dismount' signs. Advisory of course, but only cyclists know that.


----------



## Jenkins (14 Jun 2022)

Cycling infrastructure clearly designed by someone who's never ridden a bike in their life.


----------



## a.twiddler (14 Jun 2022)

Poor signposting is something that applies to all modes of transport but it's worse at present with Sustrans rejigging their cycle routes. I think they've even renumbered some of them. So I suppose that's a pet hate at the moment. Crucial signs missing or re numbered from what's on the map. Also, since I posted earlier about hating people who moan about cycling, I must obviously be hating myself too!


----------



## geocycle (14 Jun 2022)

Wind and ice from me as others have said, I’ll add trying to work out the bike carriage rules for each operator, it shouldn’t be that difficult and we shouldn’t be treated as a nuisance.


----------



## DCBassman (14 Jun 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Cycling infrastructure clearly designed by someone who's never ridden a bike in their life.


THIS! Even Sustrans don't seem to have a clue...


----------



## CharlesF (14 Jun 2022)

Generally, that the UK doesn’t have the easy going cycling found in Europe.

Specifically, not being able to cycle at all due to health problems.


----------



## cougie uk (14 Jun 2022)

Maintenance. Especially things that you think will only take a few minutes. Tends to end up taking hours and needing the LBS to fix something or other. Grrr.


----------



## numbnuts (14 Jun 2022)

People on “posh bikes” with all the gear who will not stop at a red light, that really pisses me off


----------



## Venod (14 Jun 2022)

numbnuts said:


> People on “posh bikes” with all the gear who will not stop at a red light, that really pisses me off


All people who do not stop at a red light piss me off, are you more tolerant if they are on a BSO in normal clothing?


----------



## rockyroller (14 Jun 2022)

complicated, multi directional, road crossings


----------



## rogerzilla (14 Jun 2022)

Ah yes. Sustrans. Routes that are dusty in summer and muddy in winter, generally unsuitable for any lightweight bike. There are a few honourable exceptions, but very few.


----------



## Hover Fly (14 Jun 2022)

One near where I used to live, goes along a nice quiet country lane, but the sustrans bod spotted a potholier, steeper, longer, track, so diverted the route down it, trouble being it went past a school and wasn’t wide enough to get a bike past a 4x4...


----------



## Milzy (14 Jun 2022)

The local rivalries are annoying, you put in more hours & get faster so the locals notice & put in even more hours so they can be the fastest in the area. Also pot holes & the expensive equipment is a rip off.


----------



## CharlesF (14 Jun 2022)

Pavement riders on narrow pavements; especially those in hi viz, helmet, gloves and all the gear.

And then don’t slow down, reckoning their speed gives them right of way.


----------



## GuyBoden (14 Jun 2022)

While out on a ride to day, I noticed another thing about cycling I don't really like.

*Eating flies.*


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (14 Jun 2022)

The faff of Getting ready to go out where in running it's top, shorts, trainers and water bottle.
Mind you i'll take cycling over running any day.
Runners listen to music while they are out because it's just BORING.


----------



## ColinJ (14 Jun 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> While out on a ride to day, I noticed another thing about cycling I don't really like.
> 
> *Eating flies.*



I noticed that too on Saturday!


----------



## Sittingduck (14 Jun 2022)

When people shout car down when it’s car up and visa versa


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (14 Jun 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> While out on a ride to day, I noticed another thing about cycling I don't really like.
> 
> *Eating flies.*
> 
> View attachment 648977


........And when they get under your helmet


----------



## Ming the Merciless (14 Jun 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> While out on a ride to day, I noticed another thing about cycling I don't really like.
> 
> *Eating flies.*
> 
> View attachment 648977



It is why I cycle with my pet lizard on my shoulder


----------



## Milzy (14 Jun 2022)

Sittingduck said:


> When people shout car down when it’s car up and visa versa



I hate this & it’s still confusing. They say car up as in up your back side. Up should be as in up ahead. 
I like car back & car front better. 
I also don’t like when they shout ‘out’ for parked cars when you can clearly see the parked cars.


----------



## MontyVeda (14 Jun 2022)

roley poley said:


> patches of smashed glass you cant avoid


I've stopped worrying about those... no... really!

They often appear in a neat well crushed pile just after a corner on the cycle/ped tracks and i presume they've been deliberately placed by some disgruntled sort as an act of revenge or retribution against us cyclists*. It's clearly not just a dropped a bottle. 

Anyhow... instead of having a little panic and breaking or sharply steering yet failing to fully avoid it, I just carry on straight over it. My tyres have protection that seems to work well and the numpty who crushed the glass and chucked it on the path has got all the pointy bits laying sideways instead of upwards, coz, that's how little bits of glass tends to fall. Of course if i have time to avoid it i shall but it's the bits i can't avoid that I've stopped worrying about. Still not had a puncture in about a decade after hitting countless contrived patches of glass.

*the sad reality is, dogs will suffer more than us


----------



## kingrollo (14 Jun 2022)

The admiring glances you get when you have a cyclist toned body - really gets my goat !


----------



## Sittingduck (14 Jun 2022)

Milzy said:


> I hate this & it’s still confusing. They say car up as in up your back side. Up should be as in up ahead.
> I like car back & car front better.
> I also don’t like when they shout ‘out’ for parked cars when you can clearly see the parked cars.


So you’re one of em! Car up is from behind and down is coming down from the front. It’s confusing when folks get it back to front. I can see an argument for using back and front if you’re not trained in the old ways though.


----------



## Falsesummat (14 Jun 2022)

Coming back from a long layoff. Fitness at rock bottom and struggling both physically and mentally to attain a heady level of fitness. I expect I've had more comebacks than Elvis Presley


----------



## cyberknight (14 Jun 2022)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> ........And when they get under your helmet



in yer lug ole


----------



## Ming the Merciless (14 Jun 2022)

Getting oil on legs , clothes or arms


----------



## Scotchlovingcylist (14 Jun 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Getting oil on legs , clothes or arms



I've debated getting a chain ring tattoo on many an occasion to save washing........


----------



## Alex321 (14 Jun 2022)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> The faff of Getting ready to go out where in running it's top, shorts, trainers and water bottle.



That's about what I take for cycling as well, why do you find it more faff?

Jersey, shorts, cycling shoes, water bottle, and computer (which takes all of 5 seconds to pick up, attach and turn on). If I'm going to be out more than about 90 minutes, then something to eat, but I'd never go out running for that long unless I was training for a marathn (that's never going to happen).




The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Mind you i'll take cycling over running any day.
> Runners listen to music while they are out because it's just BORING.


Couldn't agree more


----------



## fossyant (14 Jun 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> stop crashing then



Erm......


----------



## fossyant (14 Jun 2022)

Running is just crap. Unless you are like my mate who is a fell runner and you can't MTB as fast as him. He did ride for many years, I used to pick him up as a youngster to go to races, he wasn't that fast but kept at it. He was just a bit too 'slim' - roll on 30 years, and he's a shoot hot fell runner as a vet in his 50's. I said, with your times, get back into bikes, he said, bikes need to come down in price - yes, they are stupid money now.

Cycling is me, despite some massive life changing injuries (and managing family response) - my family don't do now't, boring.

My mum was worried I was walking up Snowdon a few weeks ago.. WTH, it's a hill - slightly complicated by a knackered knee, but she didn't know.. 

I don't take un-necesary risks, because I have a job to turn up to.


----------



## Mike_P (14 Jun 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> It is why I cycle with my pet lizard on my shoulder



Could have done with one this evening - straight down the throat On the issue of "Cyclists Dismount " I have seen instead as a replacment sign IIRC "Cyclists take care passing pedestrians" which is clearly more sensible.


----------



## Bollo (14 Jun 2022)

Riding on surface-dressed roads. When it’s fresh you’re dodging chippings like the first half-hour of Saving Private Ryan and the potholes are nicely camouflaged but in no way improved. You then go through a period of hand-numbing road buzz before it degrades into a nasty, lumpy, energy-sapping mess. Time for more surface dressing!

This post sponsored by Hampshire County Council.


----------



## a.twiddler (14 Jun 2022)

Even though I take great care when passing pedestrians I often have difficulty getting the seat down afterwards.


----------



## Gwylan (14 Jun 2022)

Dogs, well dog owners. 
Those who have dogs on long leads and no understanding what their mobile trip wire can do to you and your bike. 
The "he's just playfully" as their mutt tries to knock you off your bike 
Two dog walkers who will cross to opposite sides of the track and neither take control of their dog


----------



## Ming the Merciless (14 Jun 2022)

^^^^^ beat me to it


----------



## Mike_P (14 Jun 2022)

and the dog that decides to chase you. Had two dogs standing with their owners to one side on my right this evening as I passed by only to subsequently sense a dogs breath close to my left leg ; any further action by the dog halted by it responding to its owners call.


----------



## C R (14 Jun 2022)

Bollo said:


> Riding on surface-dressed roads. When it’s fresh you’re dodging chippings like the first half-hour of Saving Private Ryan and the potholes are nicely camouflaged but in no way improved. You then go through a period of hand-numbing road buzz before it degrades into a nasty, lumpy, energy-sapping mess. Time for more surface dressing!
> 
> This post sponsored by Hampshire County Council.



Add Worcestershire CC to the list of sponsors


----------



## biggs682 (15 Jun 2022)

When the weather is good ie not icy and snowy and i can't go out on the bike


----------



## Sharky (15 Jun 2022)

The Seasons: even though in the UK we have fairly mild winters, I always lose fitness in the winter months. In the spring, I start getting fit, start riding time trials and by the end of August start to fly. But then colder darker days start creeping in and then Xmas shopping, socialising and it all dissappears. Then January 1st it all starts again.

Wouldn't it be great if we didn't have seasons and fitness could just keep building up.


----------



## Venod (15 Jun 2022)

fossyant said:


> Running is just crap



I often hear this not just from cyclists but people in general, with a bit of gentle questioning it turns out they have never tried it or run a couple of times and packed it in.

I have done a lot of running and a lot of cycling, I still do a bit of running but not much (cycling accident stopped it for 5 years)
running is harder than cycling, you have to put in the effort to enjoy it, you can cycle with very little effort or put in a lot of effort and strive for improvement, but running even at a moderate pace is hard for a lot of people.

I would agree road running can get boring at times, (I find time trialling the same) but get off road and explore and running can be fantastic.


----------



## DCBassman (15 Jun 2022)

rogerzilla said:


> Ah yes. Sustrans. Routes that are dusty in summer and muddy in winter, generally unsuitable for any lightweight bike. There are a few honourable exceptions, but very few.


And when you mention this to them, they slope it off to the local authority.


----------



## DCBassman (15 Jun 2022)

Sittingduck said:


> When people shout car down when it’s car up and visa versa


This implies cycling with other people...
*Shudder*


----------



## fossyant (15 Jun 2022)

Venod said:


> I often hear this not just from cyclists but people in general, with a bit of gentle questioning it turns out they have never tried it or run a couple of times and packed it in.
> 
> I have done a lot of running and a lot of cycling, I still do a bit of running but not much (cycling accident stopped it for 5 years)
> running is harder than cycling, you have to put in the effort to enjoy it, you can cycle with very little effort or put in a lot of effort and strive for improvement, but running even at a moderate pace is hard for a lot of people.
> ...



No it's not -


----------



## roubaixtuesday (15 Jun 2022)

Venod said:


> I often hear this not just from cyclists but people in general, with a bit of gentle questioning it turns out they have never tried it or run a couple of times and packed it in.
> 
> I have done a lot of running and a lot of cycling, I still do a bit of running but not much (cycling accident stopped it for 5 years)
> running is harder than cycling, you have to put in the effort to enjoy it, you can cycle with very little effort or put in a lot of effort and strive for improvement, but running even at a moderate pace is hard for a lot of people.
> ...



I'm in the "running is crap" camp - for me at least. 

I've done quite a lot more of it in the last couple of years on physio advice after a knee injury. 

I'm just not very good at it, have the style and athleticism of an asthmatic hippo, and don't really enjoy it, even with a perfect Parkrun and lovely wooded off road valley to go through directly on my doorstep. 

The few times I've attempted triathlons I've been top 10% in the cycle, bottom 10% in the run, or thereabouts, middle in the swim. 

But each to their own.


----------



## cougie uk (15 Jun 2022)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> The faff of Getting ready to go out where in running it's top, shorts, trainers and water bottle.
> Mind you i'll take cycling over running any day.
> Runners listen to music while they are out because it's just BORING.



It's a lot better now than it used to be. I remember Winter bike rides with 5 layers of kit. Modern clothing is fantastic.


----------



## Shadow (15 Jun 2022)

Venod said:


> I would agree road running can get boring at times, but get off road and explore and running can be fantastic.


So how come 99.9% of the time, runners do not appear to be happy, enjoying themselves or smiling?

Unlike those who ride bikes.


----------



## Mike_P (15 Jun 2022)

Stupidly low branches especially over cycle tracks. Got a face fall of leaves the other day due to missing the sole clear gap and at another location it is now definitely a case of duck.


----------



## simongt (15 Jun 2022)

Shadow said:


> So how come 99.9% of the time, runners do not appear to be happy, enjoying themselves or smiling?


That has often occurred to me over the many years of seeing joggers whilst commuting by bike. Invariably, the expression is one of trying to hide the pain / discomfort, the blank 'thousand yard stare' or sweating furiously at the effort and wondering why they're doing it. 
Hmm.


----------



## C R (15 Jun 2022)

Glorious sunshine all week, and then chucking down all weekend.


----------



## ColinJ (16 Jun 2022)

C R said:


> Glorious sunshine all week, and then chucking down all weekend.



What is a '_weekend_'...? 



Signed, 
ColinJ (pensioner) 

PS I used to hate looking out of the office window at sunshine, home window at rain too, when I last had that problem!


----------



## C R (16 Jun 2022)

ColinJ said:


> What is a '_weekend_'...?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Weekend is the wet period during which you don't have to work so you could be riding, in between sunny periods during which yo do have to work, and can't go riding. See also long bank holiday.


----------



## ColinJ (16 Jun 2022)

C R said:


> Weekend is the wet period during which you don't have to work so you could be riding, in between sunny periods during which yo do have to work, and can't go riding. See also long bank holiday.



That is why they invented flexi-time! 

Mind you, that doesn't help much if it rains all day, every day... I went to Scotland for 6 weeks one summer as a child and it poured every day, all day, the whole time that I was there!


----------



## ColinJ (16 Jun 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I went to Scotland for 6 weeks one summer as a child and it poured every day, all day, the whole time that I was there!



To be fair... we went another year and got the opposite - 6 weeks of sunshine all day, every day.


----------



## Sixmile (16 Jun 2022)

The wee sneaky potholes that appear without warning sending shockwaves through your wrists and bangle.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (16 Jun 2022)

The lack of water fountains in villages and towns. On a long ride I need to top up my water and I hate buying it in a plastic bottle I will immediately dispose of.


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Jun 2022)

Being lectured about "you really should wear a h*lm*t", usually by people who went out on their bike once in 2021 and fell off, and are now convinced their headwear saved their lives.


----------



## Baldy (16 Jun 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I went to Scotland for 6 weeks one summer as a child and it poured every day, all day, the whole time that I was there!



It only rains up here when the tourists come, once they go away the sun comes out.


----------



## Petrichorwheels (17 Jun 2022)

Venod said:


> I have done a lot of running and a lot of cycling, I still do a bit of running but not much (cycling accident stopped it for 5 years)
> running is harder than cycling, you have to put in the effort to enjoy it



must be why I don't remember ever seeing a runner looking as if they were enjoying it. Can't imagine anyone mid-run ever thinking "hello birds, hello trees, hello skies" either. Or pausing a while if they see something interesting.
So I assume they are into pain.
Interesting folk maybe.


----------



## Petrichorwheels (17 Jun 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Mind you, that doesn't help much if it rains all day, every day... I went to Scotland for 6 weeks one summer as a child and it poured every day, all day, the whole time that I was there!



Six weeks?! 
short-sharp shock borstal or farmed out to an evil aunt?

once went to scotland for a weeks holiday in a car - luckily all my petrol paid for so criss-crossed the country in search of a clear sky.
Never saw a thing the whole time.


----------



## Venod (17 Jun 2022)

Venod said:


> I often hear this not just from cyclists but people in general, with a bit of gentle questioning it turns out they have never tried it or run a couple of times and packed it in.





Petrichorwheels said:


> must be why I don't remember ever seeing a runner looking as if they were enjoying it. Can't imagine anyone mid-run ever thinking "hello birds, hello trees, hello skies" either. Or pausing a while if they see something interesting.
> So I assume they are into pain.
> Interesting folk maybe.



I rest my case.


----------



## ianrauk (17 Jun 2022)




----------



## Mike_P (17 Jun 2022)

Cycle paths plainly unsuitable for anyone beyond a toddlers bike. A local one for example goes over a pedestrian crossing, a ninety degree turn on a narrow pavement and then an acute 270 degree turn onto a path. Needless to say contrary to an Act of Parliament the direct route over "protected' grass gets more use.


----------



## Dogtrousers (17 Jun 2022)

Juan Kog said:


> Other cyclists, some ( OK only a few) are total ****Heads .



It's not just other cyclists, though is it?

It's other people.


----------



## ColinJ (17 Jun 2022)

Petrichorwheels said:


> Six weeks?!
> short-sharp shock borstal or farmed out to an evil aunt?


My (English) dad's army unit were stationed near Connel in WWII. He spotted a stunning young Scottish redhead strolling past and got chatting to her. They got married a year later. After the war they decided to live in England because there was more work for my dad but we all loved Scotland and spent every summer up there. (Dad could do the first and last weeks but had to return to England to work the month in the middle.) 

The fine summers were great. The stormy ones could be a bit grim though!


----------



## Dogtrousers (17 Jun 2022)

The fact that they don't sell Altura Winter Cruisers any more.


----------



## Dogtrousers (18 Jun 2022)

Sunblock. I hate faffing around with the evil gloopy stuff. Of course it's not a cycling specific issue, but cycling is pretty much the only time I wear shorts so have to contend with my legs. And I always miss a patch and get a painful blob of sunburn.


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Jun 2022)

Venod said:


> running is harder than cycling



You have summed up the situation perfectly. Moving quicker than walking is what bicycles are for.

Also: my knees wouldn't handle running any distance in any surface, least of all tarmac.


----------



## youngoldbloke (18 Jun 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> Sunblock. I hate faffing around with the evil gloopy stuff. Of course it's not a cycling specific issue, but cycling is pretty much the only time I wear shorts so have to contend with my legs. And I always miss a patch and get a painful blob of sunburn.



Agree 100%. But have you tried 'Calypso once a day'? It is 'non greasy', alcohol based, and really is much better than the really gloopy ones.


----------



## FishFright (18 Jun 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Being lectured about "you really should wear a h*lm*t", usually by people who went out on their bike once in 2021 and fell off, and are now convinced their headwear saved their lives.



I'm alive because of wearing a helmet , a head to rock impact smashed the helmet and knocked me out.


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Jun 2022)

FishFright said:


> I'm alive because of wearing a helmet , a head to rock impact smashed the helmet and knocked me out.



Maybe, maybe not.

I've smacked into a rock sans helmet (Riding far too fast for the situation, such is the foolishness of youth) and I'm still here.

We just don't know one way or the other. It's not the opinion I object to, it's the random lecturing.


----------



## FishFright (18 Jun 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Maybe, maybe not.
> 
> I've smacked into a rock sans helmet (Riding far too fast for the situation, such is the foolishness of youth) and I'm still here.
> 
> We just don't know one way or the other. It's not the opinion I object to, it's the random lecturing.



It is what the consultant said that I saw after the incident. Guess who's opinion I give more weight to?

If you don't want to wear one that's fine but there is no high horse there to sit on.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (18 Jun 2022)

FishFright said:


> I'm alive because of wearing a helmet , a head to rock impact smashed the helmet and knocked me out.



You can't possibly know the outcome without a helmet.

There are far more such anecdotes than there ever were cyclists killed by head injury.

Wear a helmet by all means, but spare the rest of us the lecture.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (18 Jun 2022)

FishFright said:


> there is no high horse there to sit on



Lol. You seem to be enjoying the view.


----------



## FishFright (18 Jun 2022)

roubaixtuesday said:


> You can't possibly know the outcome without a helmet.
> 
> There are far more such anecdotes than there ever were cyclists killed by head injury.
> 
> Wear a helmet by all means, but spare the rest of us the lecture.



No but the consultant probably knows more than either of us.


----------



## Dogtrousers (18 Jun 2022)

But back to the topic in hand:

Pointless arguments about cycling headgear are a cycling related thing I could do without.

Not cycling is another. I binned today's planned ride because of the heat. Wife spent the morning complaining that I had ruined her morning by getting in the way and talking rubbish. As things have turned out it's not as bad as yesterday.


----------



## Petrichorwheels (18 Jun 2022)

FishFright said:


> I'm alive because of wearing a helmet , a head to rock impact smashed the helmet and knocked me out.



survived two crashes on my head as a kid - don't intend to risk the hat-trick.


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Jun 2022)

FishFright said:


> It is what the consultant said that I saw after the incident. Guess who's opinion I give more weight to?
> 
> If you don't want to wear one that's fine but there is no high horse there to sit on.



I quite understand why you feel the consultant's opinion is to be respected.

I fully understand and respect your decision.

(ETA) I could also be quite wrong in my assessment of the risks of cycling with or without a helmet.

I just object to being lectured and nagged at random (last time was on the train) when there's no conclusive evidence one way or the other, especially by people who ride less in a year than I do in a fortnight.


----------



## Bollo (18 Jun 2022)

https://www.cyclechat.net/forums/helmet-discussions.174/


----------



## lazybloke (18 Jun 2022)

Petrichorwheels said:


> must be why I don't remember ever seeing a runner looking as if they were enjoying it. Can't imagine anyone mid-run ever thinking "hello birds, hello trees, hello skies" either. Or pausing a while if they see something interesting.
> So I assume they are into pain.
> Interesting folk maybe.



To be fair, there are quite a few cyclists who seem to ride in a similarly miserable manner, a sort of "head down", fast-as-you-can, voyage of self-hatred.
Oh God, I even do that myself, sometimes!


----------



## Dogtrousers (18 Jun 2022)

Oh great. A helmet bickering thread. My favourite


----------



## Dogtrousers (18 Jun 2022)

Venod said:


> I often hear this not just from cyclists but people in general, with a bit of gentle questioning it turns out they have never tried it or run a couple of times and packed it in.
> 
> I have done a lot of running and a lot of cycling, I still do a bit of running but not much (cycling accident stopped it for 5 years)
> running is harder than cycling, you have to put in the effort to enjoy it, you can cycle with very little effort or put in a lot of effort and strive for improvement, but running even at a moderate pace is hard for a lot of people


I found running was more time efficient than cycling. My Saturday big run of 20km or so was over by lunchtime. My Saturday rides start much earlier and I'm not back til late afternoon. Which leads us on to ...


Cathryn said:


> Mine is how long cycling takes! If you run, you can get in a good workout in half an hour! Cycling needs so much more time to have the same effect! Annoys me so much 🤨


Exploded knee put a stop to running for me


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Jun 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> I found running was more time efficient than cycling. My Saturday big run of 20km or so was over by lunchtime. My Saturday rides start much earlier and I'm not back til late afternoon. Which leads us on to ...
> 
> Exploded knee put a stop to running for me



I’m keen to get back into it. I am happy when I am running and enjoy the feel good buzz it gives.


----------



## Baldy (18 Jun 2022)

FishFright said:


> but there is no high horse there to sit on.



A case of pot and kettle I think.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (18 Jun 2022)

What I hate about cycling is not being able to go out and ride (for health reasons). 

On the running thing I'd maybe consider off road running but then I expect I'd be closely checking where I'm about to put my feet so missing the birds, flowers and scenery. Running on a road - boring, As boring as riding main or wide roads any significant distance. But I'll do the latter as a means to an end (ie the next quiet lane).


----------



## Bollo (18 Jun 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> Sunblock. I hate faffing around with the evil gloopy stuff. Of course it's not a cycling specific issue, but cycling is pretty much the only time I wear shorts so have to contend with my legs. And I always miss a patch and get a painful blob of sunburn.



Testify! If it’s sunny I‘ll try and remember to rub some on my peaches and cream complexion. I sweat like Ray Liotta in the helicopter scene from Goodfellas when I’m riding, so more often than not the sun cream will wash into my eyes, which is just great.

Even if I’m careful and just do my nose, I’ll forget and then rub my eyes with my cream-impregnated gloves. Same result.


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Jun 2022)

Bollo said:


> Testify! If it’s sunny I‘ll try and remember to rub some on my peaches and cream complexion. I sweat like Ray Liotta in the helicopter scene from Goodfellas when I’m riding, so more often than not the sun cream will wash into my eyes, which is just great.
> 
> Even if I’m careful and just do my nose, I’ll forget and then rub my eyes with my cream-impregnated gloves. Same result.



I've had that happen a few times; most unpleasant.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (18 Jun 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> But back to the topic in hand:
> 
> Pointless arguments about cycling headgear are a cycling related thing I could do without.
> 
> Not cycling is another. I binned today's planned ride because of the heat. Wife spent the morning complaining that I had ruined her morning by getting in the way and talking rubbish. As things have turned out it's not as bad as yesterday.



Next time you bin a ride, go to pub to keep out of the way.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (18 Jun 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> Oh great. A helmet bickering thread. My favourite


----------



## ColinJ (18 Jun 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> Sunblock. I hate faffing around with the evil gloopy stuff. Of course it's not a cycling specific issue, but cycling is pretty much the only time I wear shorts so have to contend with my legs. And I always miss a patch and get a painful blob of sunburn.


I came back from one long mid-summer forum ride which had been way too hot for me, temperatures hitting 30+ C. I woke up the next day and felt discomfort on the backs of both legs, just above the heels. When I looked I discovered very odd-looking triangular patches of sunburn...







The base of each triangle was obviously the sock line, but at first I couldn't work out what the other 2 sides represented. 

Then I thought about how I applied the sunblock... I had done it in such a way that the triangular areas never actually got any sunblock on them!


----------



## Gwylan (19 Jun 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> Sunblock. I hate faffing around with the evil gloopy stuff. Of course it's not a cycling specific issue, but cycling is pretty much the only time I wear shorts so have to contend with my legs. And I always miss a patch and get a painful blob of sunburn.



Hate the stuff. But got 2nd degree burns after being caught out. All sorts of residual scars and stuff.
The up side was being on morphine for a week. Boss wouldn't let me come to work or visit customers. So got sent to a conference on The Hazards of Light. 

30 years later still hate the stuff, my face looks like a scrunched up paper bag. Now have to wear factor 50+

So, put a bit of cream on. I find the Lidl & Aldi kids stuff is the nicest to use


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Jun 2022)

One solution is not to wear shorts. I don't wear anything shorter than 3/4 length in public anyway, in case we pass horses.


----------



## Petrichorwheels (19 Jun 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Next time you bin a ride, go to pub to keep out of the way.



pubs and cycling make a great pairing - and testify to the male talent for multitasking.


----------



## Petrichorwheels (19 Jun 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> One solution is not to wear shorts. I don't wear anything shorter than 3/4 length in public anyway, in case we pass horses.



they're easily scared/aroused?


----------



## arctu (30 Jun 2022)

I vote for the wind too!!! Specifically headwind


----------



## PaulSB (30 Jun 2022)

Things I hate about cycling? 🤔 Potholes. I have four other similar bits of missing skin!


----------



## Ian H (30 Jun 2022)

I fail completely to understand the notion that cycling 'takes too long'. 
P20 is the best and simplest sun lotion. Non-greasy and effective even in 40°C.


----------



## cougie uk (30 Jun 2022)

Petrichorwheels said:


> must be why I don't remember ever seeing a runner looking as if they were enjoying it. Can't imagine anyone mid-run ever thinking "hello birds, hello trees, hello skies" either. Or pausing a while if they see something interesting.
> So I assume they are into pain.
> Interesting folk maybe.



Sounds like a lot of cyclists too then ? Why else would there be books about the best climbs in the country?


----------



## taximan (2 Jul 2022)

My pet hate is fat old guys on electric bikes sailing by serenely, fag in their mouth and beer gut wobbling underneath their Lycra. This usually happens as I am struggling up some hill or other


----------



## Bollo (2 Jul 2022)

taximan said:


> My pet hate is fat old guys on electric bikes sailing by serenely, fag in their mouth and beer gut wobbling underneath their Lycra. This usually happens as I am struggling up some hill or other



I admire their cojones, sometimes literally if the lycra is particularly ill-fitting.

I learned my lesson a few years ago when I was pretty fit and still doing the odd time trial. I’d seen this rider in the distance on a relatively flatish section of road and set myself to chasing him down for a bit training. 6 miles later I’d just managed to catch him before the road hit a major junction, at an average speed somewhere around 25mph. I could barely see through the sweat haze and could taste blood in my mouth. My eyesight isn’t great and my prescription lenses in my sunnies at the time had seen better days, so it was only in the last 50m or so that I realised my nemesis was wearing a suit.


----------



## Petrichorwheels (10 Jul 2022)

Speed humps - particularly the really brutal ones - came across a load the other day - still need to check my wheels.

For they are only there of course for the damn car drivers and their sins.

And why isn't is mandatory to at least have a gap at each side for you to cycle through - couldn't be abused by drivers - like those stupid spaced pillows you get sometimes that actually encourage selfish drivers to straddle the centreline and drive straight towards you.

The world is waiting for a better solution to a driver created problem.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (10 Jul 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> One solution is not to wear shorts. I don't wear anything shorter than 3/4 length in public anyway, in case we pass horses.



You’ll have to explain the horse 🐎 bit.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (10 Jul 2022)

Bollo said:


> I admire their cojones, sometimes literally if the lycra is particularly ill-fitting.
> 
> I learned my lesson a few years ago when I was pretty fit and still doing the odd time trial. I’d seen this rider in the distance on a relatively flatish section of road and set myself to chasing him down for a bit training. 6 miles later I’d just managed to catch him before the road hit a major junction, at an average speed somewhere around 25mph. I could barely see through the sweat haze and could taste blood in my mouth. My eyesight isn’t great and my prescription lenses in my sunnies at the time had seen better days, so it was only in the last 50m or so that I realised my nemesis was wearing a suit.



But they would have only been doing up to 15 mph with assist. Should have caught them quickly at 25 mph.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (10 Jul 2022)

Riders who overtake you then immediately slow down , likely as they burnt their matches catching you. If you are going to overtake, do it properly, once past do not slow down to slower than I’m going.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (10 Jul 2022)

Wheelsuckers


----------



## SpokeyDokey (10 Jul 2022)

The getting ready faff.


----------



## Bollo (10 Jul 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> But they would have only been doing up to 15 mph with assist. Should have caught them quickly at 25 mph.



I did wonder that. This was a couple of years ago when Amazon specials were a bit more common out and about, so I suspect this was of doubtful legality. I haven’t come across a genuine wrong ‘un for a while now that more mainstream brands seem to have filled the market.

That’s just reminded me of an ex-neighbour who had a converted BSO that could hit close to 30mph. He was a massive two hats but his wife was one of the nicest people you’d meet - never could understand that.

There was also this other guy who I’d occasionally see on what looked like an old-skool petrol derny. He had the air of a man who would not tolerate an intervention, so I guess he either stuffed it, moved on or eventually came to the attention of the feds.


----------



## Bollo (10 Jul 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Riders who overtake you then immediately slow down , likely as they burnt their matches catching you. If you are going to overtake, do it properly, once past do not slow down to slower than I’m going.



Oh Christ I can’t believe this wasn’t on page one. Rule fecking number 1 - make it stick!


----------



## lazybloke (10 Jul 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Riders who overtake you then immediately slow down , likely as they burnt their matches catching you. If you are going to overtake, do it properly, once past do not slow down to slower than I’m going.



Riders who speed up after you've overtaken them.


----------



## ricknmorty28 (11 Jul 2022)

I hate it when the roads are too busy and im having to dodge cars and people, really annoying !


----------



## mustang1 (11 Jul 2022)

I have to wear bike shorts to ride a bike. If I do it in jeans/tracksuit/etc, they bunch up. Therefore changing clothes just to ride a bike is a pita unless it's an upright bike but I don't have one of those.

When people call upright bikes a "sit up and beg" position. It's not begging is it? It's just being upright.


----------



## youngoldbloke (11 Jul 2022)

mustang1 said:


> I have to wear bike shorts to ride a bike. If I do it in jeans/tracksuit/etc, they bunch up. Therefore changing clothes just to ride a bike is a pita unless it's an upright bike but I don't have one of those.
> 
> When people call upright bikes a "sit up and beg" position. It's not begging is it? It's just being upright.



Maybe sitting upright with raised hands on the bars mimics a dog sitting on it's hind quarters begging for a dog biscuit?


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Jul 2022)

Headwinds, and their even more annoying cousins, the bidirectional headwind


----------



## Badger_Boom (11 Jul 2022)

Petrichorwheels said:


> must be why I don't remember ever seeing a runner looking as if they were enjoying it. Can't imagine anyone mid-run ever thinking "hello birds, hello trees, hello skies" either. Or pausing a while if they see something interesting.
> So I assume they are into pain.
> Interesting folk maybe.



I find running hard work but also enjoy it. I also stop to photograph interesting or amusing things on my route, so not quite the full Forherington-Thomas but close enough.


----------



## mustang1 (11 Jul 2022)

youngoldbloke said:


> Maybe sitting upright with raised hands on the bars mimics a dog sitting on it's hind quarters begging for a dog biscuit?



but then a road bike would be called a crouch-down-and-pray bike, no?


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Jul 2022)

mustang1 said:


> but then a road bike would be called a crouch-down-and-pray bike, no?



Depends where I'm riding...


----------

